# Rescued Lab Rats Need Home! Monroe, MI



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

The owner is moving and needs a place for her rescued lab rats. Two females, 2-3 years of age, no signs of health issues, they nipped through the bars of the cage but not when they are out. She says they need some socialization but have potential. Here is the post.

"Looking to rehome my pet rats, free to a good home. I adopted them from school a few months back before I knew we were going to be moving, and we simply just don't have enough space at our new home. They need special love and care, saying as they were basically lab rats living in a shoe box their entire life until I came along. Everything comes with them- cage, food, whatever bedding I'll have left. Serious inquires only, feel free to share."









This is a link to the post.https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10210729213201023&id=1070163454


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

They have been adopted. Thank you all for reading.


----------

